# 1960 Columbia Speedliner



## bikemonkey (Dec 27, 2017)

Just came in for the beauty treatment...

Ser. No. H130436


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 29, 2017)

I wonder if that's the original chain guard, it looks more faded than the rest. It's the correct one for it though.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 29, 2017)

That was my first thought...but I found where the paint on the rear and front of the guard brace and the backside of guard match the color on the frame very close...it's weird...maybe the guard did not get the same number of coats or the paint batch was different...i dunno.

Here is the brace paint

Most of the bike appears to be catalog original (excepting tires). The seat has no crash rail (as in catalog) so it could have been an OEM 3rd shift seat or replaced later. Everything else including all of the hardware looks unmolested. All of the parts have been on this bike a long time.

It is cleaning up nice - thanks for dropping in!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2017)

Frames guards forks and fenders are all painted separately so an uneven faded guard would be understandable. Usually the tops of the fenders also fade sooner on these translucent colors.


----------

